# Squatters



## MauriceN (Jun 10, 2015)

Can anyone advise on how to get rid of squatters, legally. I have a property near Estepona and will be looking to move in later in the year, but have unwanted guests who I believe have changed the locks on the property. Any advice will be welcomed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MauriceN said:


> Can anyone advise on how to get rid of squatters, legally. I have a property near Estepona and will be looking to move in later in the year, but have unwanted guests who I believe have changed the locks on the property. Any advice will be welcomed.


Did they break into the property or were they renting and then 'overstayed'?

If they broke in, denounce them in the usual way (National Police etc.).


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Did they break into the property or were they renting and then 'overstayed'?
> 
> If they broke in, denounce them in the usual way (National Police etc.).


But don't expect the spanish justice (  yup a joke) to move quickly. You may not like the term 'illegal' but ............................... 

Only joking of course


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

alborino said:


> But don't expect the spanish justice (  yup a joke) to move quickly. You may not like the term 'illegal' but ...............................
> 
> Only joking of course


A holiday home in this town was squatted a couple of years ago and someone must have notified the Scandinavian owners. They took legal action and the squatters were evicted with the Policia Nacional in attendance two weeks later. I believe it involves getting a court order which the police then have to enforce.


----------



## MauriceN (Jun 10, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> A holiday home in this town was squatted a couple of years ago and someone must have notified the Scandinavian owners. They took legal action and the squatters were evicted with the Policia Nacional in attendance two weeks later. I believe it involves getting a court order which the police then have to enforce.


Thank you Lynn that is very helpful. I will arrange to do the same. Regards

Maurice


----------

